# IBS - C & Vomiting?



## Jazzi7 (Dec 15, 2005)

I've had IBS for at least 12 years probably alot longer. I've fluctuated from IBS C to IBS D... & had all manner of issues but just recently I've found myself going to bed & then waking in the night with a sore stomach & feeling a bit off. Then I get like cold (like a fever) and throw up. It's happened a few times now. Not all the time. I don't throw up all that I ate that night, just what must have been on the top... Then I feel better & can go back to sleep. It happens if I've eaten more than usual but then I have lost a fair bit of weight over time & eat alot less than I used too & I never used to vomit. I'm wondering if it's linked to eating a bit more than normal plus being constipated. Constipation is quite normal for me though. Thing is too I've been taking Normacol Plus at night to try & sort the constipation but that kinda makes you feel a bit full too. Being granules and all. And it's no good to me if I've thrown it up. It happened to me yesterday so I'm gonna take Coloxyl & Senna tonight & see how that goes. Have a night off from taking the granules. Sooo don't wanna be sick tonight. Almost a bit scared to go to sleep.Has anyone else experienced this? I've read various things online that say yes it's linked to IBS & no it's not & you should have further tests etc. I've had alot of tests & had the whole colonoscopy / endoscopy but that was a long time ago. Gonna try a different Gastro soon & see if he can do any more to help me. But I would appreciate any feedback. Thanks.


----------



## Zelda (Feb 21, 2012)

Jazzi7 said:


> I've had IBS for at least 12 years probably alot longer. I've fluctuated from IBS C to IBS D... & had all manner of issues but just recently I've found myself going to bed & then waking in the night with a sore stomach & feeling a bit off. Then I get like cold (like a fever) and throw up. It's happened a few times now. Not all the time. I don't throw up all that I ate that night, just what must have been on the top... Then I feel better & can go back to sleep. It happens if I've eaten more than usual but then I have lost a fair bit of weight over time & eat alot less than I used too & I never used to vomit. I'm wondering if it's linked to eating a bit more than normal plus being constipated.


It almost sounds like a condition I have had to deal with, at times, which is gastroparesis. The stomach doesn't contract properly to get the food to move out of the stomach. If you have vomited up undigested foods (in my case, pizza came out at night, that I had eaten for lunch!). Sorry folksWhen I had an upper endoscopy, they confirmed having found food in my stomach, yet, I had fasted after midnight as I was suppose to. The other thing I'd be concerned with is your blood sugar. Gastroparesis can go hand-in-hand with diabetes, but there are others who have it for no known reason. There are other things it could be, but without testing, it can be a #### shoot (pun intended). Consider that low stomach acid symptoms are very similar to high acid. You may have low stomach acid and there are things you can do to help the food along, but *very dangerous* to try without knowing if you have erosion or ulcers in the digestive tract. Playing with diet is cheap and often harmless. There is a gastroparesis diet for the bad times. If things get really bad, you want to go low fat and low residue, as that is easier to pass. And, some proteins are easier to digest than others. Don't avoid this if you have insurance and can pay. If you can have an upper endoscopy, ask about low acid. While that is not how it is tested for, some GI Docs know by what they see. Testing for low acid is a little more of a challenge. Further reading GastroparesisGastroparesis Diet


----------



## Flax (Jan 31, 2013)

I often have problems at night. Not always so bad that I wake up, but it results in poor sleep.
Last night I had one of the worst episodes ever. it resulted in hours in the toilet with cold sweats, ache ++ No BM at first. Ended with vomiting. The food was undigested even though it was nearly 10 hours since I had that meal.

I have had gastroscopy and endoscopy. The test did not explain my symptoms.


----------

